# Juicing



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 16, 2010)

i think if your juicing....which sounds good and is better than fruit juice from the store that has been robbed of its fiber and broad range of nutrients is basically just a concentrated source of sugar that lacks the supportive nutrients to help it digest and metabolize.Additionally, many fruit juices that are sold in supermarkets contain only a small percentage of real fruit juice, and contain added sweeteners (sucrose or high fructose corn syrup). As a result, it is easy to consume a large amount of calories without getting any actual nutrition when you consume these beverages..
Now with juicing ...In addition to the skin, which is an important source of fiber in most fruits, the pulpy part of the fruit is also a source of fiber (and other nutrients). fiber helps to regulate your blood sugar level. The fiber slows down glucose absorption and your rate of digestion, keeping your blood sugar level more consistent. I think eating the whole fruit is the best way to go....And if your juicing just throw some pulp back into your drink... "Detroit Remedy"


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Juicing may sound wonderful, taste great, be nutritious and look absolutely fanTAStic in the glass, but try cleaning the juicer after a session, particularly the _freakin’_ tap  - where, let’s face it, an unholy amount of bacteria can grow undetected, and that’s why I prefer The Easy Life to simply munch on an apple, pear, orange …


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

TMiller said:


> @ Linux,
> 
> I have a kenwood juicer and it's dead easy to clean. I find it easier to  clean than a frying pan, which has to be washed out 2-3 times to really  get the oil off, you know?



Thanks for that, I'll consider it.


----------

